
New Raspberry Pi 3 Model A+ - schappim
https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-3-model-a-plus/
======
blake_himself
Can't read the specs, but loverpi.com has up-powered versions - notably, with
up to 4GB memory.

~~~
beatgammit
This only has 512MB it seems, which is odd because the other models have 1GB.

I didn't know stores sold Pi competitors with 4GB RAM. Do you know of any with
pcie and 4+GB RAM? I'd love to have a board with enough SATA and RAM for a
decent ZFS setup, and I think I can get a pcie expansion board with SATA to
work.

~~~
engineer331
The ROCKPro64 comes to mind.
[https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=61454](https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=61454)

